# 5/18/2010 - point sur 3 x 19 + 54



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

5/18/2010 - point sur 3 x 19 + 54

there was a ton of mold under the cover of the boat that had accumulated over the last 6 months. it took the entire saturday to pressure wash all of it out. then i spent all of sunday applying a waterproofing spray to the cover. it came out beautifully. monday was spend going through the boat. i topped off the trailer wheel bearings with grease, greased all the fittings on the motors, ran the motors to make sure they were peeing, fired up the electronics, flushed out the fresh water tank, checked the flares, added the new registration tags, unstuck all the zippers on the pfd's, charged up the handheld radios, set out all the rock cod gear and went through all of the reels. things started out a mess, but after three days work, including a good scrubbing, and we were ready to go on tuesday.

tuesday's trip was looking good. we were in between storms and the water was supposed to be flat. we made it to the coast guard launch ramp in monterey at day break. 










it's been taken over by furbags, but at least they gave us enough room to launch.










for this trip, my crew consisted of three 19 year olds, all back on break from UC Berkeley.

first is jennifer ....










then jue yan......










and last was sandra. she's the one that lives next door. i decided to pick on jennifer most of the day, so she got to drive.










and what a day it was. hey, can i pick 'em, or what? it stayed flat like this all day.



















jue yan is the analytical type. 










sandra will get to run the deck today. 



















she fast becoming a very capable deckhand.










sandra struck first. 










jue yan got the second fish. 










jennifer stuck the third fish.....










.... and the fourth.










c'mon, we need some muscles here!!!!!!!!










nevermind!










so here's what we were using for gear. i have a set of 6 shimano trevala rods matched up with the daiwa 17 line counters. the reels were strung with straight 50 pound spectra to a swivel. next was a 3 foot section of 30# mono with a shrimp fly attached by a blood knot. at the bottom is an 8 ounce bullet head jig with a 7 inch kalin grub on the bottle. i like to add bait, so i'll take a whole squid, tear off the head and hang it on the shrimp fly, then attach the squid body to the jig. big fish go for the jigs. big and small fish hit the shrimp flys.










sandra finally stuck her own ling. white seemed to be working pretty well.










we were on a long drift and hit a patch with NOTHING on the meter. yup, nothing but flat bottom. jen's rod suddenly loaded up, and then sandra's rod went off. they were rewarded for their patience with a pair of very nice vermillions. 










jue yan finally got a few fish of his own.



















leave it to ladies to have to have the last word!










with attitude!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what model boat was that?????????


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

it's a 2006 grady white 258 journey with twin yamaha 150 four strokes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

WOW! Nice fish........ Nice boat! Great times


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Great report & pics! Always enjoy your reports because rock cod fishing is near and dear to my heart. Love them reds & lings! I just don't get to do it much living on the east coast now. For rock cod, I used to use live & cut bait such as anchovy, sardine, or squid, on a shrimp fly rig, then a 1 to 2 lb sinker on the end. 

Very interested in getting into jigging. Thanks for the detail description of your setup. One question though, do you have to put much action or movement on the jig to entice fish to bite? Also do halibut bite those jigs?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Excellent report*

Thanks for the pics. My oldest brother also lives in Saratoga. I'll be visiting him next week. 

Awesome looking rocks and lings. Me and my bro usually fish on the rocks at Half Moon Bay. The "orange" looking rock is the best fish I have ever eaten. It's too bad we don't get them here on the east coast.

Congrats on your catches and thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

TunaFish said:


> Thanks for the pics. My oldest brother also lives in Saratoga. I'll be visiting him next week.



how long will you be in town?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I'll be there from 6/4 to 6/14


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

you have a pm.....


----------

